# Change of Routine + Complacency = Injury



## DustyMark (Sep 24, 2012)

I was using my bandsaw to make a cut for a kayak cradle that changed angle over the length of the cut. I adjusted the angle of the table during the cut to minimize the waste I'd need to remove with my grinder later. (Bad idea…)










My dust collector hood covers the blade under the table.










Unfortunately, I had to remove the hood to achieve the desired angle for the cut.










I should have stopped the saw to adjust the table angle. On my second adjustment, I reached blindly for the rear adjustment knob and pushed my finger into the moving blade. My finger kicked back when the blade hit the bone in the tip of my finger. Four stitches closed up the laceration. That's the first time in 45 years of woodworking that I cut myself bad enough to need stitches. Many lessons learned on this self-inflicted wound!










The cradle still needs paint and carpet, but it turned out!


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

That's a hazard not spoken about. 
When I had small bandsaw I did adjust the table many time with the saw running. I heard the voice in my head saying you know one of these days your cut your finger.
Another hazard I just recently escaped was spray adhesive. The hi strength stuff that squirts in a stream.
Apparently the nozzle hole had some dried glue in a particular way when I pushed the tip down a stream shot right across the front of my face.
Only several inches away from my good eye. Yikes 
Good Luck


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Welcome to dark side. Its always complacency. They should make a saw called the ComplacencyStop, charge 10 times the price, and have a giant yellow sticker on the front that says "DON'T BE COMPLACENT"


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Good thing it wasn't worse. The bandsaw is the only machine that has "nicked" me over the years. It seems very safe, but can breed complacency.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Owww! Owwww! OWWWW!!!

Sorry for your accident.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

This makes me cringe, but good reminder how quickly things can go wrong. Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## DustyMark (Sep 24, 2012)

That's something, the band saw is the only tool that's "nicked" me as well. This taught me to slow down and not take "shortcuts" while I'm using power tools.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

My bandsaw doesn't scare me as much as my table saw, but the idea of putting my hand under the table to adjust it with it running does. They use them to cut up one ton cattle for a reason.

Thanks for sharing the reminder that it pays to remain afraid of what our tools can do (screw that respect crap, my way has kept my fingers on my hands for fifty years - God gave me back trouble (there's a yellow streak up it a foot wide) for good reason).


----------



## Stansteamer (Mar 5, 2021)

It's good to publish these incidences to help us all to keep safety on the front burner.


----------



## DustyMark (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah, I'm eating a big piece of humble pie in the process, but getting the story out there serves a useful purpose.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yes thank you for sharing this, most only worry about the table saw or router table but the bandsaw can bite just as bad as youve shown us,hopefully this will make more here aware the dangers.


----------



## TDSpade (Oct 14, 2011)

I have done my share of stupid stuff around power tools. And so far only gotten a few nicks and scrapes.

I have learned to NEVER adjust power tools while they are running. Not even the tool rest on my lathe.


----------



## DonS1959 (Feb 10, 2021)

I know a guy who lost four fingers on a table saw because of lack of respect for it and I also know another guy who lost two fingers on a meat band saw the accidents happen when you least expect it

and it is all due to lack of respect for the piece of equipment you are using


----------



## DonS1959 (Feb 10, 2021)

I know a guy who lost four fingers on a table saw because of lack of respect for it and I also know another guy who lost two fingers on a meat band saw the accidents happen when you least expect it

and it is all due to lack of respect for the piece of equipment you are using

did not mean to post this second reply cant figure out how to delete the second one


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Thanks for sharing, it may help others avoid getting bitten. I hope you heal up quickly.

On a second look, can you do some trimming with tin snips to avoid needing to remove the shroud?


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

Mark, thanks for the reminder that I want to be dialed into the task at hand, not too tired, not in too much of a hurry and definitely no alcohol.

Sorry about your finger, but glad it wasn't worse.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Looks like you got spared by the finger Gods. A cheap price for such a *valuable lesson*. Don't push them though, they are a nasty buncha SOBs.


----------



## OldBull (Apr 30, 2020)

Glad you are OK, just a few stitches. I too had an UH OH not long ago. We all work with open/super sharp blades and even the pro's we learn from have the same things happen to them.

I personally would calculate what the worst outcome could have been, add up the medical cost, then buy something nice for myself for saving so much money. And theres the money for that old corvette you always wanted.


----------

